# Chlorine from the pool & Brass Rail?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year to all

I just got my mainline up and running this morning. It runs along side the pool and circles around the hot tub going over the water fall where the water dumps out of the hot tub into the main pool.

I never gave it any thought before now, but does anyone have any thoughts on how the chlorine might effect the brass rail?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Chlorine from the pool & Brass Rail?*

It will probably turn the brass green. 

-Brian


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

If it is just a splash out of the pool now and again it shouldn't be a problem other than increased oxidation on the track (meaning a little extra cleaning of the rails). I am getting ready to put a loop around my pool and don't expect to have any problems.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry: Now all I have to do is get you started on laying the track around the pool.







. Can't put it off for ever. Later RJD


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: Chlorine from the pool & Brass Rail?*

Yeayeayea!!! I know. First I have to finish the wheels and then who knows. The phone will ring at the most inopportune time.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My pool has copper pipe and brass valves and fittings at the pump, filter, and heater and they have survived fine. As noted, probably just a little more cleaning may be necessary and that would be mainly from the water as opposed to the chlorine


----------

